# S&W 686



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey there guys, I've been kicking around the idea of trading my ruger sp101 in on one of these or just buying one. As far as handguns, I've always been a fan of 1911's (colts in particular) and the ruger is the only revolver I've ever owned (I've shot plenty of revolvers though). I'd love to have any colt snake gun but they're way out of my price range and I'm looking for a carry gun instead of a safe queen. I've never owned a smith but I know they make great firearms. I'd prefer one with a 3" barrel in 357. Shed some light on these, those of you who own them or smiths in general. I'd assume they are a little on the heavy side which doesn't bother me at all as I've really enjoyed shooting my ruger. PS, I think Dovans has been a big factor in my growing interest in revolvers since he's always showing off his purchases....


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Having owned both a Ruger sp101 spur less and a 686 with a 4" barrel the Ruger is the one that I still own. I preferred the Ruger over the Smith. The Ruger was just a better fit for me.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Personally, I consider Ruger and S&W essentially equal in terms of quality.
That said, I'd suggest shooting both and simply go with whatever gun feels better in your hands or shoots better for YOU.
Can't go wrong with either, IMHO.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

If ya want a 3in barrel, check out the Ruger GP100. Built like a tank just like the SP101. Same design that you're already familiar with, just bigger.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Slikster, my good friend has the GP 100 and he's pretty much the reason why I own the sp. I've been trying to get him to trade me for a few months now since he doesn't carry it or shoot it very much for that matter.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Next time an auction comes up that has S&W revolvers, I'll drop you a line.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

A 4" weighs around 40 ozs. empty but nothing S&W makes is bad for sure. I think if I was going to pack it that may be just a bit bulky for my liking. I'm a 1911 fan/collector as well and carry my 3" .45 Sig Ultra.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm a 1911 fan myself pops (only have 3 so far). I'm more interested in the older GI models than anything. Just picked up my first not too long ago, and as funds allow that's probably what I'll be after for my next.


----------

